# Moebius Models - Fantastic Voyage - Proteus



## creaturman (May 28, 2012)

Hi, Guys, I'm excited about the new model of the Proteus from Moebius Models coming out in 2015. Yes...! I have one in resin from a other company. But I can away to comes out. Is the one I been waiting for a long time. I would all so like to see the spaceship from the movies and TV show "Planet Of The Apes" (1968 - 197?). You Guys Are Still The Best Of Above All The Rest, (M.S.Holder i.e creaturman):thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! I hear they're coming out with a four foot Jupiter 2 and a 3 foot studio scale Spindrift too! Neato!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! I hear they're coming out with a four foot Jupiter 2 and a 3 foot studio scale Spindrift too! Neato!


It's a bit late in the year for April Fool's jokes. 

But seriously, just how committed is Moebius to doing a _Proteus_ kit? Is it just a "blue sky" idea or something definitely in the pipeline?

Drew Huffman's Crow's Nest Models _Proteus_ is a fantastic kit, but at more than $300 it's a bit pricey.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The Proteus isn't blue sky. Here's the thread where it was announced: Moebius Proteus


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Moebius announced it at the San Diego Comic Con but it won't be until late 2015 before we probably see it:

http://culttvman.com/main/proteus-coming-from-moebius-models/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It was probably a mistake for Moebius to announce it this early, the "Where the H3LL is it?!?!" clock starts ticking louder and louder.
Unlike a lot of companies, Moebius does not announce then quietly cancel kits, they may shift later in release but they do follow through. I actually wish they would take more time, a number of times I hear people complaining that a particular model was 'rushed' and mistakes not being caught.
The Proteus is a grail kit for me- it has been killing me that I cannot afford the Crows Nest edition but I simply do not have that much money to spend on my hobby- I know it is worth every penny but if you do not have the pennies in the first place it is frustrating. Knowing the Moebius has one in the pipeline gives me peace- it will be a kit I really look forward to having after all these years.
It is also a good thing that they chose to make this kit- think of it a moment. The film was made decades ago but it had a wonderful ship which was central to the movie. Like Pegasus they are looking backwards to iconic films and making the kits we have always wanted. They are also looking forward and are announcing a kit from a fil yet to be released. All I see in the forums is people upset by which choices they have made, why couldn't they have not done x/y/z instead? They know what we want, they also have a long range plan and right now while the economy is tanked I am delighted they are releasing anything at all considering most people are having trouble just making ends meet.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Are you referring to the Icarus?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

moebius always comes through !


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

WOI said:


> Are you referring to the Icarus?




http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=416078


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> It was probably a mistake for Moebius to announce it this early, the "Where the H3LL is it?!?!" clock starts ticking louder and louder.
> Unlike a lot of companies, Moebius does not announce then quietly cancel kits, they may shift later in release but they do follow through. I actually wish they would take more time, a number of times I hear people complaining that a particular model was 'rushed' and mistakes not being caught.
> The Proteus is a grail kit for me- it has been killing me that I cannot afford the Crows Nest edition but I simply do not have that much money to spend on my hobby- I know it is worth every penny but if you do not have the pennies in the first place it is frustrating. Knowing the Moebius has one in the pipeline gives me peace- it will be a kit I really look forward to having after all these years.
> It is also a good thing that they chose to make this kit- think of it a moment. The film was made decades ago but it had a wonderful ship which was central to the movie. Like Pegasus they are looking backwards to iconic films and making the kits we have always wanted. They are also looking forward and are announcing a kit from a fil yet to be released. All I see in the forums is people upset by which choices they have made, why couldn't they have not done x/y/z instead? They know what we want, they also have a long range plan and right now while the economy is tanked I am delighted they are releasing anything at all considering most people are having trouble just making ends meet.


I hear ya and feel the same. I look forward to this kit as it is one of many I had always hoped would be made. I too hope an Icarus is done by Moebius as well! They may have announced it early, but just knowing it is coming out, I can be patient and look forward to news on it as they go along. I do hope it is a fairly large scale to include many details. I wish I could have afforded the Crow's Nest one too, as well as the Icarus. But they are just too far out of my pocket book.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> It was probably a mistake for Moebius to announce it this early, the "Where the H3LL is it?!?!" clock starts ticking louder and louder.
> Unlike a lot of companies, Moebius does not announce then quietly cancel kits, they may shift later in release but they do follow through. I actually wish they would take more time, a number of times I hear people complaining that a particular model was 'rushed' and mistakes not being caught.
> The Proteus is a grail kit for me- it has been killing me that I cannot afford the Crows Nest edition but I simply do not have that much money to spend on my hobby- I know it is worth every penny but if you do not have the pennies in the first place it is frustrating. Knowing the Moebius has one in the pipeline gives me peace- it will be a kit I really look forward to having after all these years.
> It is also a good thing that they chose to make this kit- think of it a moment. The film was made decades ago but it had a wonderful ship which was central to the movie. Like Pegasus they are looking backwards to iconic films and making the kits we have always wanted. They are also looking forward and are announcing a kit from a fil yet to be released. All I see in the forums is people upset by which choices they have made, why couldn't they have not done x/y/z instead? They know what we want, they also have a long range plan and right now while the economy is tanked I am delighted they are releasing anything at all considering most people are having trouble just making ends meet.


I'm glad to hear they finally got the Proteus in the pipeline ! :thumbsup: Because just like you and many others, I just can't afford to cough up $300.00 buck for this and that model. But as the old saying goes, "Good things come to those that wait". I waited many years for my grail kit (the B-9 Robot) and it finally came.
And while I have my own wish list of models I would like to see made. I think we all have to remember that Moebius would love to make all our wishes come true. But for them, there has to be a reasonable amount of profit involved. They aren't any different than us. They have to eat and pay their bills too.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Was the scale of the Mobious Proteus ever confirmed?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Not that I've seen ... not that THAT means a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I bet its going to be bigger than the crows nest kit.....I think that kit is 1/48 ?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Larger would be nice but not by much....1/48 is what i would assume to be a more realistic scale for a mass production model kit plus 1/48 is not a bad scale at all for this subject.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

1/48 would be a good size- it needs to be at least that big since with this particular craft you have to have a complete detailed interior. I kinda hope they go 1/32 so it can display next to the Jupiter 2 and Flying Sub, but that would increase the cost as well.
1/72 Would be too small IMO- the exterior would look OK since it does not have a bunch of greebly to be simplified, but with all that glass you need to have a good interior.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm personally hoping for 1:32... to display along side the Flying Sub, the Jupiter 2 (close enough to 32) and the unmentionably inevitable 32 scale Spindrift. I've dreamed of this kit since I was 6... I even made my own kit of the sub... which has done well in GK terms, but is just too darned expensive to produce. I'll buy a bunch of the Moebius Proteus kits... totally irrational since I will probably only build once, but the pent up desire is overwhelming.

Drew


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

AMEN drew !......well said !.....what scale is your kit...1/48 ? :wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yes... the kit I released is 1:48, but I originally mastered it at 1:72 and I have a version of it at that scale that is pretty darned cool. I also have it in 350, 144, and 128 but never released. I did masters for a 1:24 scale kit that I am now just doing a build up with, and I will finally enter something in the Wonderfest contest! Each scale is really cool for different reasons, but the windows and interior are always the draw. If Moebius does it in 32, then I will be able to line them all up from small to large! (I never made a 32 scale...) The original Lunar Models Proteus was 32 scale... I think it is the best of both worlds... not too big to display, but gives the bigger is better crowd a nice nice kit to chew on. Whatever scale they end up with will certainly be awesome!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> I'm personally hoping for 1:32... to display along side the Flying Sub, the Jupiter 2 (close enough to 32) and the unmentionably inevitable
> 
> 32 scale Spindrift. I've dreamed of this kit since I was 6... I even made my own kit of the sub... which has done well in GK terms, but is just too darned expensive to produce. I'll buy a bunch of the Moebius Proteus kits... totally irrational since I will probably only build once, but the pent up desire is overwhelming.
> 
> Drew


Well personally your kit efforts have been welcomed
indeed Drew, on the subject of a 32 Spindrift which I know
is taboo if you start talking about why on earth that
will never be on Moebius Models drawing board I was 
wondering if there was a possibility that you might consider doing your
own version of the Spindy in a slightly smaller scale somewhere near 
the classic ex-aurora kit, I think that you could do the subject justice.

what do you think?

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Fortress.... but let's not hijack this thread. I'll show my build in progress on a new thread in the coming months and we can chat then... let's keep this thread about the Moebius Proteus. MY BAD for mentioning THAT other ship.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I like the energy on this subject. 32 would be awesome and well worth the higher kit most. Its just nifty and well goly gee so swell to get this grail kit anyways!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

if moebius does the proteus in 1/32 scale...I am in for 3 of them !


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You're better off with the 1/35 scale of the Proteus.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, I want it in 1/24 so I can park it next to my Batmobile! :freak:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Why bother? Just say that a 1/32 scale one has already started the shrinking process. ;-)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> No, I want it in 1/24 so I can park it next to my Batmobile! :freak:


But the Batmobile is 1/25 scale; the difference would be too noticeable. :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They got the shrinking formula wrong


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> They got the shrinking formula wrong


:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> Thanks Fortress.... but let's not hijack this thread. I'll show my build in progress on a new thread in the coming months and we can chat then... let's keep this thread about the Moebius Proteus. MY BAD for mentioning THAT other ship.


Thanks for the reply drewid142, I don't wish to hijack this thread at all
the Proteus is truly a grail kit to be sure and I think once the Moebius 
Models version is released I think that quite a few collectors will have
kits from Crows Nest and Mobieus Models! Double the pleasure that's 
the way to do it! 

As far as the other subject I personally am hoping that the "Organge Shell"
can be a possibility for future production from your company, please keep
us all posted. We would love to see it happen and love to see you produce it.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------

